# Question about Youtube on DirecTV



## leprechaun106317 (Apr 6, 2011)

Is there a limit to how long a video can be for it to play? I've tried to play several really long videos (almost 3 hours long) and every time it says "unable to access media" so I was just curious if a limit was put in place or something.

EDIT: Yeah I searched for videos of different times and anything over 2 hours won't play so I guess there is a 2 hour limit. Interesting.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

That's a good question, I've never watched a YouTube video that long. Interesting that there is a limit but since it stores the content on the receiver it makes sense that they put a limit on it, why they picked that particular time limit is beyond me.


----------



## mark40511 (Jul 18, 2008)

There's a radio show called coast to coast am. Some youtube users now have rights to upload videos longer than 10 minutes. For example, I can upload a video that's over two hours if I want. I did a search for coast to coast and someone posted a show that was 2:15 minutes long. My Bluray youtube app plays it, but the D* youtube says "unable to access media"

However, it will play one that is 1:20 minutes long. Not sure what the magic number is.


----------



## crashoverride (Oct 20, 2010)

I've heard were the person who owns the video content has monetized the ads that get displayed.... and thus the videos will not play at all on mobile or other devices if an ad is blocked or unable to display..... Not sure if this is what's going on here though.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

The longest youtube content I watched was 30 minutes without any problems.


----------



## mark40511 (Jul 18, 2008)

crashoverride said:


> I've heard were the person who owns the video content has monetized the ads that get displayed.... and thus the videos will not play at all on mobile or other devices if an ad is blocked or unable to display..... Not sure if this is what's going on here though.


Yes - I understand those monetized vids can only be watched on youtube and will not play on other devices, but that's NOT what's going on here. The videos I tried to play will play on other devices such as my smart phone & blueray player, but not the Hr24 DVR *if* the video is over a certain length. But why?

I found someone on another site with the same issue and someone responded that if the youtube video is over one hour and 30 minutes long, you will get the unable to access media error on the D* DVR. I think that might be true because I found a video that was one hour twenty minutes and it played fine. Funny how the other devices didn't have a problem playing it not matter how long it was.

Go to youtube and in the search type coast to coast, long - those search terms will pull up all coast to coast videos that are long, try to play one on your smart phone or other device and they will play, but not on the DVR.


----------

